# Wii #0989 - Animal Crossing: City Folk (USA)



## B-Blue (Nov 16, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1616^^


----------



## Dingler (Nov 16, 2008)

It's here! kkthxbai


----------



## tgc_9013 (Nov 16, 2008)

If I burn this on a CD, will my Wii be able to play it?


----------



## FvKey (Nov 16, 2008)

It has spanish too.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> If I burn this on a CD, will my Wii be able to play it?


No, Wii only read DVD.


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 16, 2008)

I want this game so badly,I enjoyed the DS version so much.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 16, 2008)

It's a little late though, there's already a scrubbed (400MB) version, which I'm playing right now.


----------



## HopOnRocks (Nov 16, 2008)

Does this contain any updates? I am currently running 3.3U, the second one I think. I don't have the latest one installed the one that gets rid of the Twilight Hack.
I haven't really been paying attention to the boards lately, so I don't know if there is a way to get around this new update or not. I think I heard someone mention something about a false patch for the update, so you get to get all the new features but still keep the hack.


----------



## Hooya (Nov 16, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> It's a little late though, there's already a scrubbed (400MB) version, which I'm playing right now.



This doesn't contain the update that blocks scrubbed releases?

HopOnRocks:  Breaking the twilight hack is not the latest thing, breaking homebrew applications is.  If you're totally up to date with online updates this won't negatively effect anything though.

I thought this had an update required to use the microphone, and said update would also break trucha signed and scrubbed disks...  I'm not really interested in the game, but someone should confirm this.

I'm waiting for Castlevania.


----------



## Akion (Nov 16, 2008)

It has English, Spanish and French languages.


----------



## WB3000 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm on 3.2U, and this has an update. This is the first time I've run into a game that wants to update me from 3.2, so I had to boot it from my backup loader channel instead. Had perfect compatibility (though it's an original copy, don't know if that means anything).


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 16, 2008)

DLing now, and i just ran out the buy a wiispeak, scored the only 1 at my local EB!


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> DLing now, and i just ran out the buy a wiispeak, scored the only 1 at my local EB!


my gamestop had plenty of bundles and stand alone. This is the first time I didnt have the cash to buy something like this *tear*


----------



## blueskies (Nov 16, 2008)

got mcbleezy's scrubbed version last night, but finally have a chance to play today. no use getting this epic waste of bandwidth


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! I really enjoyed Animal Crossing on the Gamecube and the DS. Too bad I don't have a Wii. But I'm intensely (?) happy with my Xbox 360 with games like Gears Of War 2, Fallout 3...


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 16, 2008)

Frerix said:
			
		

> Wow! I really enjoyed Animal Crossing on the Gamecube and the DS. Too bad I don't have a Wii. But I'm intensely (?) happy with my Xbox 360 with games like Gears Of War 2, Fallout 3...


yeah fallout 3 is amazing...your avatar is memorizing.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 16, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> no use getting this epic waste of bandwidth


Unless you want to get a true 1:1 copy ripped by a group (with a clue) that sticks to a minimum set of standards.  Then it's pointless getting some raped release (other than to test a day early).


----------



## JPH (Nov 16, 2008)

Yay. Loved the DS one, hope this one will be just as good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Screenshots:

















*dusts off his Wii*


----------



## caffeinekid (Nov 16, 2008)

My missus is making me buy this for her for Christmas.


----------



## Jockel (Nov 16, 2008)

can anyone tell me how i can connect my ds to this game?


----------



## stefer (Nov 16, 2008)

What is the included update? Is it 3.4u? I don't want to install it...


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2008)

Tiime to take the dust outta my Wii!


----------



## Jaems (Nov 16, 2008)

this work without Gecko OS?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 16, 2008)

Perhaps my Xbox 360 can take a break now, poor little guy.

EDIT: woot 300


----------



## blueskies (Nov 16, 2008)

quim69 said:
			
		

> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouch, my pride. let's each play the game for a week, your 1:1 copy against my scrubbed copy, and we'll see if those 3.5 gigs of zeroes you downloaded made any difference. kthxbye,noflames,alllove,PO.


----------



## CharAznable (Nov 16, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> quim69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what I'm thinking, too. I don't see why scrubbing doesn't just become standard in the "scene". Japanese release groups have the right idea, scrubbing all their releases. It's pretty well known that scrubbing does NOTHING to the actual game code itself, and doesn't affect how the game plays in any way. There is absolutely no functional difference between a scrubbed game and a non-scrubbed game.


----------



## blueskies (Nov 16, 2008)

I understand it, because there is a fear that one day scrubbed releases won't work. I think GC releases used to be scrubbed, but I wasn't part of it so I don't know if there's a problem.
What I don't understand is why someone would feel so much pride in downloading a bit-for-bit copy of the game from a "reputable scene release group". As long as the game works right now, I'm happy. If it doesn't work in a few months, oh well it was free.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 16, 2008)

Jockel said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me how i can connect my ds to this game?



Inset the original Animal Crossing into your DS and from the DS menu select DS Download Play then download Moving Van, and your town should then be transfered over to the Wii.

You have to have the original, flash carts dont work and also the EUR version doesnt work with this release.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 16, 2008)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Exactly what I'm thinking, too. I don't see why scrubbing doesn't just become standard in the "scene". Japanese release groups have the right idea, scrubbing all their releases. It's pretty well known that scrubbing does NOTHING to the actual game code itself, and doesn't affect how the game plays in any way. There is absolutely no functional difference between a scrubbed game and a non-scrubbed game.
> 
> a update by nintendo will make them a drink coaster, thats why the scene release them as clean isos
> 
> QUOTE(Tanas @ Nov 16 2008, 11:35 PM) You have to have the original, flash carts dont work.



cyclo ds supports wii to ds connectivity, it's only flashcart like r4 and m3 simply that don't work.


----------



## Tanas (Nov 16, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> SeraphisCain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With Animal Crossing the CycloDS doesnt, because Animal crossing doesnt  use Wii Conectivity it uses DS Download Play to transer to the Wii, and you need the original game for it to work, and it also has to be from the same region, which means that  EUR DS version will not work with this release.


----------



## HopOnRocks (Nov 16, 2008)

Hooya said:
			
		

> HopOnRocks:  Breaking the twilight hack is not the latest thing, breaking homebrew applications is.  If you're totally up to date with online updates this won't negatively effect anything though.
> 
> I thought this had an update required to use the microphone, and said update would also break trucha signed and scrubbed disks...  I'm not really interested in the game, but someone should confirm this.
> 
> I'm waiting for Castlevania.


Yeah I only have the 3.3U now and I haven't updated to the one that disables the hack yet.
So it appears I just have the do this here and I should be able to play the game just fine, aswell all other homebrew I currently have on my system.
http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Wii_Shop_and_IOS51_installer
Is that right?


----------



## ConraDargo (Nov 16, 2008)

Finally, this release should mean that I don't have to put up with any more stupid chatter about torrents and shit like that in my City Folk thread.

I'll keep it locked for another 24 hours or so though, to really let _this_ thread sink in.


----------



## ViRGE (Nov 17, 2008)

Egonny said:
			
		

> It's a little late though, there's already a scrubbed (400MB) version, which I'm playing right now.


400MB? Jesus Nintendo, I'm not one to measure the quality of games by their size, but maybe, just perhaps, the game could have been given more & higher quality content?


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 17, 2008)

I havent played a single long game of animal crossing, I wonder if this game would hit the spot for me. I dont feel like playing games that insists you on playing each day, but it does have elements similar to harvest moon that i like


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 17, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> With Animal Crossing the CycloDS doesnt, because Animal crossing doesnt  use Wii Conectivity it uses DS Download Play to transer to the Wii, and you need the original game for it to work, and it also has to be from the same region, which means that  EUR DS version will not work with this release.



cyclo ds supports 100% download play also who says everyone is using a europe version of the game? i have the american version.

i would have thought it uses wii to ds connectivity like Pokemon battle revolution as it uses the same features and functions, what makes you think different?


----------



## Tanas (Nov 17, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Animal Crossing is old which means that it doesnt support Wii Connectivity, so connecting to the Wii has to be done through Download Play.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Nov 17, 2008)

ViRGE said:
			
		

> Egonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Animal Crossing for the Gamecube was +- 16MB


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 17, 2008)

tgc_9013 said:
			
		

> ViRGE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in fact it was 28MB (NTSC)

(and 146MB for the PAL)


----------



## tdudek (Nov 17, 2008)

Errr.... excuse the noob question.... How do I download the file?


----------



## Shinster (Nov 17, 2008)

tdudek said:
			
		

> Errr.... excuse the noob question.... How do I download the file?



*shaking my head*


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Nov 17, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> tgc_9013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it was exactly 16MB. Originally developed to fit a ordinary 16MB N64 cartridge.


----------



## blueskies (Nov 17, 2008)

tdudek said:
			
		

> Errr.... excuse the noob question.... How do I download the file?


There is no file.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 17, 2008)

tdudek said:
			
		

> Errr.... excuse the noob question.... How do I download the file?


No games are hosted on this site, dude, that would be unlawful.
You'll hafta to find them somewhere *coughgooglecough* else.


----------



## tdudek (Nov 17, 2008)

So what is posted here?... The box art?


----------



## HopOnRocks (Nov 17, 2008)

^ The information about its scene release and the nfo file.
What game is it, what scene number, the size, who released it, what region it is...


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 17, 2008)

Ha... finally. It is here.


----------



## Devante (Nov 17, 2008)

So does this release have an update from 3.3U to something newer?

Has anyone updated using this disk?

Let us know please!


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 17, 2008)

I already played it, I have that scrubbed version. From before.

I read somewhere that if you install an ios (I think it was 30), it would work from the discchannel..
I don't really mind booting it through GeckoOS everytime.
But it may get annoying.

Could someone tell me more about it?

Oh, four your info:
PAL Wii 3.3E with D2Pro, works with scrubbed version, that's patched to PAL and removed the update, but you have to boot it through GeckoOS...


----------



## xboxinoz (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anybody on here who has actually played this make any comment as to whether it is any good?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 17, 2008)

xboxinoz said:
			
		

> Can anybody on here who has actually played this make any comment as to whether it is any good?


early reviews state that it's a straightforward port of the ds version with slightly more content, but no major changes of gameplay. It looks and plays pretty much like the ds version.


----------



## Dylaan (Nov 17, 2008)

The game is GOOD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It isn't too much different to the DS version but it's different enough to have me hooked. Currently collecting mushies... Anyone know what they're for?


----------



## ConraDargo (Nov 17, 2008)

Dylaan said:
			
		

> Currently collecting mushies... Anyone know what they're for?


Just sell them, they're worth a lot of money (especially the finer ones) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some just might look good in your home as well.

And of course this game is good! Better than that, it's great - it takes the best from its GameCube and DS counterparts _and_ adds a lot of new stuff to the mix. Totally worth the money (or hassle downloading, if you're one of _them_ *hmpf*)


----------



## lost101 (Nov 17, 2008)

Spoiler










IGN Review


----------



## Comedor (Nov 17, 2008)

I patched the .iso with IOS Pactcher, typed "30" and then "press any button", as recommended, and the program closed. I also patched with Brickblocker. When the Wii try to load the disc it gaves me a black screen saying an error occurred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NTSC-U Wii, 3.3U firmware.

Could it be the Brickblocker? But, if I don't use the Brickblocker, the update could cause some damage to my little and awesome Wii?

Oh, I haven't tried that Shop Channel thing, neither the hack or Nintendo version. I read some things about it on WiiBrew, but they don't give us ANY hints how to install it, I tried to copy the files and load with Homebrew Channel, but no sucess.

Please, need some help here guys, I've been waiting for this game since the Wii launch ='(


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 17, 2008)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> I patched the .iso with IOS Pactcher, typed "30" and then "press any button", as recommended, and the program closed. I also patched with Brickblocker. When the Wii try to load the disc it gaves me a black screen saying an error occurred
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm having the same problem


----------



## Comedor (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, I just got it how to install the IOS/Shop hack, if you need some help, please let me know.

Still, the game doesn't load, I'll try to burn without Brickbloker now.

Oh, the GAME+BB+IOS30 launched with GeckoOs...


----------



## stefer (Nov 17, 2008)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> Well, I just got it how to install the IOS/Shop hack, if you need some help, please let me know.
> 
> Still, the game doesn't load, I'll try to burn without Brickbloker now.
> 
> Oh, the GAME+BB+IOS30 launched with GeckoOs...


The game launches with GeckOs, period. (ntsc-u wii with ntsc-u game)

I'm on 3.3u, i don't want to update to 3.4...
did anyone update and can tell us which version it gets you to?

thx!


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 17, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to connect your DS to the wii game? i can't see any option to do that in the ds game?


----------



## quim69 (Nov 17, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> ouch, my pride. let's each play the game for a week, your 1:1 copy against my scrubbed copy, and we'll see if those 3.5 gigs of zeroes you downloaded made any difference. kthxbye,noflames,alllove,PO.
> I've got better things to do than play the same game for a week, sorry.
> 
> I didn't download 3.5gigs of zeros - if they had have been zeroes it would have compressed down to 440mb like the lame webwarez version.  The difference is I now have a complete 1:1 identical to the original copy - and you have some raped version.  If you are happy with that then more power to you - but don't try to claim it is identical and this is a waste of space.
> ...


There is no such thing as a "scene number" - thats just made up by a few websites such as this.  The rest is right though..  =]


----------



## Comedor (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, here is the info I got from some webs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems like the IOS Patcher "30" only works for 3.2 or below. Guess we'll have to play it throught Gecko OS. Nintendo you little...







_You can run this without Gecko OS by doing the following. Download IOS Patcher. Then extract that. Drag your Animal Crossing ISO onto the patcher, type 30, press enter, now burn the ISO. Done.  (IOS patching only works if you have wii version 3.2 or less)

If you do not want to IOS patch it you will need to use Gecko OS.

This 'is not' a region issue, NTSC and PAL users will both need to do the above to use it without Gecko OS. It is basically a forced update, and so the disc is saying it needs that update to run, you are changing the required update version.

This does not work if you have a version 3.3 Wii however, you will need the full ISO to update 'or' use Gecko with either ISO. I assume it does not work because they disabled trucha e.t.c with 3.3?

I have a 3.2E Wii with Wiikey 1.9S (or whatever latest was, forgot lol) and it worked fine.

Of course all of the above is only neccesary if you need to avoid the update (brickblock is not enough since it is a forced update). As you will know the update included will disable some forms of homebrew so is something you 'should' want to avoid._

-------------------------

_I have 3.3U, could not get the scrubbed version to work even with ISO patcher. Then tried the full version by GOOMBA which work fine but there is a update on this game. I ran the update and still have 3.3U and all HC works fine._

---------------------------


----------



## MG4M3R (Nov 17, 2008)

I downloaded the scrubbed version and tried to follow this tutorial  to install the IOS, but didn't found "IOS38-64-v #. WAD", there I found "IOS9-64-v #. WAD" and installed it anyway...
I still can't run the game (Black Screen) and the Gecko gives a error "It is not a valid application for Wii" 

=p


What do I do?


----------



## Hans Gruber (Nov 17, 2008)

Is anyone getting a lot of disc read errors while trying to boot this game with either softchip or gamma? Sometimes it loads fine, but mostly Resetti comes on screen saying "The Game Disc could not be read". I've not had any problems with my Wii before on other games and I've tried several DVD-Rs. Is my Wii dying or is this a common problem?

Also when it does load the in-game clock is wrong, even though the clock in the Wii menu is correct. I think maybe my Wii is losing it.


----------



## rasputin (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ GeckoOS has been known to have clock problems with games, could be that.


----------



## Comedor (Nov 17, 2008)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> I downloaded the scrubbed version and tried to follow this tutorial  to install the IOS, but didn't found "IOS38-64-v #. WAD", there I found "IOS9-64-v #. WAD" and installed it anyway...
> I still can't run the game (Black Screen) and the Gecko gives a error "It is not a valid application for Wii"
> 
> =p
> ...


_"It is not a valid application for Wii"_

Are you using the HBC 9? If so, you have to download the new Gecko OS version, here: http://wiird.l0nk.org/gos-hbc-dol.zip

http://wiibrew.org/wiki/GeckS

----PT-BR: Se você estiver usando o HBC 9, faz o download no link acima, é uma versão compatível com o novo HBC. Abraços.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 17, 2008)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> What do I do?


The scrubbed release has the update removed so either download the full game or hope someone uploads just the .wad you need.


----------



## evandando (Nov 17, 2008)

DLed a scrubbed version of this and another compressed one, and I'm just getting a blank screen when I try to load it. I'm on 3.3u and don't have the Homebrew Channel. What should I do?

I have a US Wii with WiiKey.


----------



## Comedor (Nov 17, 2008)

evandando said:
			
		

> What should I do?


Welcome, take a sit and cry.

I'm surprised how people are taking this like nothing, there's just no way to play it without the HBC/GECKO, which have problems with date/hour, and Animal Crossing is all about real-time simulator.

I'll try to burn more two times, one clean as my soul, and another with IOS, without the Brickblocker. Both I'll let the system update. I'll be back and let you guys know what happened, since most just played and got the hell out of here *-*


----------



## evandando (Nov 17, 2008)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> evandando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for keeping us updated. I for one am keen to know if you get anywhere. I've started a download of the full Goomba version now, see if that makes any difference.


----------



## stefer (Nov 17, 2008)

Thiago Kotaki May said:
			
		

> evandando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx!  Please let us know too if it updated to 3.4 or just a sub version of 3.3

I have 3.3 and i'm afraid to go to 3.4 since i want to keep doing my own backups with the homebrew backup app over wifi.

It's not clear (for me anyway) if 3.4 will break that feature or not.


----------



## LordWill072284 (Nov 17, 2008)

hey i have the goomba one, loaded it, was an update but it's still 3.3 just a quick update it was, installed it, and loaded fine

wiinja deluxe ntsc wii


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 17, 2008)

Why is everyone having problem with this? o.O
Isn't it as easy as other games too to burn and play?

I'd say you would downlaod, unzip, burn and start it normally about the official disc channel or not?
Like other games, too. Or are you all having problems doing that?


----------



## LordWill072284 (Nov 17, 2008)

yeh most ppl are grabbin the 400-500mb file of this, and it wasn't "scene" althou doesn't matter and ppl just have to do more steps with it, that's all. the goomba release, is like any other, unzip burn, and play lol. i have goomba and it's workin great here lol, w/o doin a bunch of weird stuff like the gecko stuff


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 17, 2008)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take the iso of the Gamecube game (ntsc version) and scrubb it (there are tools for that), i did it 4 years ago - result is: ~28MB


----------



## Oravla (Nov 17, 2008)

IOS38 WAD thanks to blackadder1s

Bye...


----------



## quim69 (Nov 17, 2008)

LordWill072284 said:
			
		

> yeh most ppl are grabbin the 400-500mb file of this, and it wasn't "scene" althou doesn't matter and ppl just have to do more steps with it, that's all. the goomba release, is like any other, unzip burn, and play lol. i have goomba and it's workin great here lol, w/o doin a bunch of weird stuff like the gecko stuff
> Exactly, people download a rape that is missing the "essential" update.  And that is why the scene standards exist..
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Oravla @ Nov 17 2008, 04:03 PM) IOS38 WAD thanks to blackadder1st


But that is copyright nintendo code that isn't allowed on here.


----------



## LordWill072284 (Nov 17, 2008)

yeh arn't links not allowed?


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 17, 2008)

Öhhm, the size of the GC version of AC was 16MB, because the GC version was just a 1:1 port from the N64 version. That's why it was soo small.


----------



## Comedor (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry, it was an .elf and I didn't noice xP


----------



## nicobellec (Nov 17, 2008)

Cant wait for this to finish for me! I always get hooked on this haha.


----------



## maxpouliot (Nov 17, 2008)

I played a little bit of the scrubbed version yesterday. Then downloaded the full version, which asked me to update, which i did. game plays fine (of course). My Wii is fully up to date. 3.3 second before ac update. 3.4 (is it really 3.4 after ca update?) after update. 

Did not tried the hbc channel after that. People want me to test things?


----------



## Hideous (Nov 17, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Öhhm, the size of the GC version of AC was 16MB, because the GC version was just a 1:1 port from the N64 version. That's why it was soo small.



It was 64 MB.


----------



## Devante (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you guys seriously fighting over the filesize of a video game that's two console generations old?

Wow....


----------



## Gamer (Nov 17, 2008)

OK, i installed the IOS38 Wad (just extract it from the untouched ISO with WUFE, and install it with WadManager).

Now, i tested the Brickblocked (scrubbed version), and works fine from the disc channel, no more black screen. Also, i tested using HBC and installing WAD's and worked fine. I have a cIOS installed (rev7), but i'm still at 3.3UV1.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Nov 17, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> HiroshiYamauchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then Zip it and you'll have a 16MB file.


----------



## Comedor (Nov 17, 2008)

*It's working!*

Here is what I did:

1a- http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Updating_IOS_by_hand

Yeah, follow these steps and remember that you will have to convert the Wii Update File Extractor (WUFA) from .ELF to .DOL if you're using HBC9.

1b - Oravla posted this link: http://www.wiiso.com/showpost.php?p=122050&postcount=95 (need registration, easy)

It has the IOS necessary to skip the AC update, install it using the WADM (you can get your own using the 1a steps). I don't know if GBATemp allows us to post this link, I'm just using what you guys gave to me (lol), mods feel free to edit as you like.

2- The IOS30 was causing the black-screen for me, then I burned with no patches and everything worked fine. No IOS30 or Brickblock, just burn it and the game will load with no update warning. Maybe you can patch with BB, but I didn't.


NTSC-U, 3.3U, Wiikey, and full release version, not the 400MB one.

Thanks eveyone! I'll be back later.


----------



## wiifan420 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sweet thanks thiago and everyone else on this thread now my lazy ass doesnt have to use GeckoOS to launch the game. I'm on 3.2U btw all I had to do was install the IOS38 and the game launches in the disc channel perfectly. Goomba release, even though I have the scrubbed release just havent tested that one yet. For having never played the animal crossing games I am loving this one. Well i'm off to play all day since last night every damn thing was closed when i played.


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmm, I have a scrubbed+brickblocked version, using 0.3 gamma backup launcher, and loading times seems a bit long. Is it normal?


----------



## linkenski (Nov 17, 2008)

as of now, there are longer loading times that if you had an original copy of the game, but the backup loader will be updated in near future, or at least we get more possibilities of loading backups faster.
so for now, we'll have to live with the loading times as they are :/


----------



## Zaiga (Nov 17, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait to get this.


----------



## WB3000 (Nov 17, 2008)

I never noticed any problems booting my original copy from Gecko OS without IOS38, but I haven't tried Wii Speak yet. Ideally someone will come out with a PatchMii release of IOS38 which removes the signing fix.


----------



## layzieyez (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Thiago!  I think my wife might have nagged me everyday she couldn't be able to play this game.  I'm going to rip my own backup instead of downloading, but sounds like it should work.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 17, 2008)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> Then Zip it and you'll have a 16MB file.


you don't get it, do you?

if you remove the data-garbage out of the 1,36GB GC-image you get a 28MB game you can play on multi-image-discs on your GC or Wii

a zipped one wouldn't work and it doesn't matter what it's game-size on N64 originally would have been


----------



## MG4M3R (Nov 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> "It is not a valid application for Wii"
> 
> Are you using the HBC 9? If so, you have to download the new Gecko OS version, here: http://wiird.l0nk.org/gos-hbc-dol.zip
> 
> ...



Thanks, was a great help ^^

PT/BR - Valeu, foi uma grande ajuda^^ Era exatamente o que eu precisava =D


Edit: Ok I got the "Disc can't be read" error =p I hope that is just my disc, not the ios9 that I installed X_X


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Nov 18, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> HiroshiYamauchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't get it, do you?

We are talking about the game data size and thats what Animal Crossing has: 16MB of useful data. Animal Crossing Wii (Scrubbed) has 442MB when compressed and 4,37GB when it's not. Animal Crossing GC (wiped) has 16MB when compressed and 1,36GB when it's not. So, whats the difference? It's really that simple...


----------



## Devante (Nov 18, 2008)

Guys, keep the discussion limited to *Wii* Animal Crossing. Not file sizes for a different game made like 10 years ago.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Nov 18, 2008)

Or just take it to PM.  

I assure you nobody here cares about the filesize of an old game except you two


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok guys, i understand your point, just to finish it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


but i just want him to scrubb the game himself, he'll see that he doesn't get a 16MB file but a 28MB one. It doesn't matter what size his rar/zip was when downloading the gc game.
He's talking about the Wii game that is 442.24 MB scrubbed? fn LOL! .. it's not! 
442MB is the scrubbed iso WHEN PACKED!! (with WinRAR, it would be bigger if packed with WinZip and smaller when using the best packer 7-Zip)


----------



## adzix (Nov 18, 2008)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> Ok guys, i understand your point, just to finish it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you're right.
but then again, you should realize by now that your discussion partner won't agree, no matter how often you're going to repeat your (valid) point.
so let's just get back to the actual wii release.


----------



## pieman202 (Nov 18, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> SeraphisCain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have an R4 but i can do wii connectivity with daigasso dx >.< sadly i have to wait another month for this game to be released in australia T_T also i reckon scrubbing is great and for all the people who want the exact 1:1 game then go buy the thing ok! xD and i love scrubbed games they just save so much download time and internet usage that i really would like it if most releases were scrubbed ^^


----------



## Lookie401 (Nov 18, 2008)

*2 cents*

Downloaded this release, extracted IOS38, installed IOS38, burn disc (untouched), load disc in Disc Channel, start and it works.

3.2U Wii and Wiikey v1.

*/2 cent*


----------



## linkenski (Nov 18, 2008)

i've followed this guide: http://www.instructables.com/id/Run_Backup...hout_a_Modchip/

and some other stuff and i think i have the latest cIOS now. i also installed DVDx and Backup_Launcher afterwards. so i should be able to run it if i burn it to a DVD now?


----------



## ZiZoOo#DS-man (Nov 18, 2008)

I was waiting for this game
still waiting......


----------



## calebdesu (Nov 18, 2008)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> *2 cents*
> 
> Downloaded this release, extracted IOS38, installed IOS38, burn disc (untouched), load disc in Disc Channel, start and it works.
> 
> ...



Interesting, I've got a 3.2U and Wiikey v1 also, extracted the update using WUSE, installed the IOS38 wad and AC still wants to update my wii :-\  could I be missing another IOS that's needed?

Hopefully I can figure this stuff out, I've been away for a while and I'm not too up-to-date on installing IOS/cIOS's etc.


----------



## Lookie401 (Nov 18, 2008)

I also turn on update blocker (not sure the exact name) on the Wiikey v1 config disc. Maybe you need to turn it on.


----------



## poke50uk (Nov 18, 2008)

suitcase doesnt seem to work with 
original PAL DS AC
d2c key
gekoOS
scrubbed Wii AC
JAP wii
allows me to dl play it.. but then complains of an inncorrect game card ;_;


----------



## calebdesu (Nov 19, 2008)

Lookie401 said:
			
		

> I also turn on update blocker (not sure the exact name) on the Wiikey v1 config disc. Maybe you need to turn it on.



That was it!  Thank you!


----------



## bmon (Nov 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried a full iso (unscrubbed)by goomba on 3.4U with wiikey1.9x ..I'm getting a black screen ..anyway to get around this.. all my previous backup games and wiiware works after 3.4u except animal crossing.  please help.


----------



## quim69 (Nov 19, 2008)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> We are talking about the game data size and thats what Animal Crossing has: 16MB of useful data. Animal Crossing Wii (Scrubbed) has 442MB when compressed and 4,37GB when it's not. Animal Crossing GC (wiped) has 16MB when compressed and 1,36GB when it's not. So, whats the difference? It's really that simple...


You can't talk about the compressed size as the "real" size.  The real size is obviously the wiped game uncompressed.


----------



## dragonmagician (Nov 21, 2008)

If I got the Goomba release (the 4gb one), is it same to update? I have a US Wii on firmware 3.2U.


----------



## pieman202 (Nov 22, 2008)

poke50uk said:
			
		

> suitcase doesnt seem to work with
> original PAL DS AC
> d2c key
> gekoOS
> ...


yeah i think that's because you're trying to connect a pal game card of ac to a ntsc copy of ac:cf and i think it's been said that the pal game will only work with the pal copy


----------



## miffy93 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hope someone can help me here.

I have a PAL Wii fitted with a Winja running 3.2e (just downgraded from 3.4 using this http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=118...p;#entry1583601 -   The 3.1-3.4 Twilight/Downgrade/Gamma Tutorial, All in one).

I have an NTSC iso of AC which I have run through regionfrii & brick blocker.

I can start the game using gamma o.3 launcher but after a few second it say 'the disc cannot be read'.

I have installed all the IOS's in the tutorial, even down to the 'You can also optionally install IOS38, as in some cases it is needed to run Animal Crossing' - but it still won't work.

Any clues?

Thanks.


----------



## miffy93 (Dec 1, 2008)

miffy93 said:
			
		

> Hope someone can help me here.
> 
> I have a PAL Wii fitted with a Winja running 3.2e (just downgraded from 3.4 using this http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=118...p;#entry1583601 -   The 3.1-3.4 Twilight/Downgrade/Gamma Tutorial, All in one).
> 
> ...



Sorted it, thanks.


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 2, 2008)

miffy93 said:
			
		

> miffy93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey could you PM me telling how you sorted it? I tried the same method as you and cannot get it to work.


----------



## ropeadope (Dec 3, 2008)

Ahhh, this is the thread I was looking for. All the info right in here. 

I'm using the Wiikey...so if I want to get the game working without running the update (which would brick my wii?) I just follow this guide?. Hope it works.

Saw the microphone for the game at Gamestop and it was like 30 bucks or something crazy...I'll just type out all my messages in that case. Even though it's a pretty big pain


----------



## ropeadope (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry to bump this again but I've been reading more and am still a bit confused.

Should I just do the update that is required to run animal crossing? Nothing bad will happen? I'm using the Wiikey, should I turn on some brickblock feature or something? Thanks.


----------



## JPH (Dec 19, 2008)

Working fine on my Wiikey.

Ahh...haven't played my Wii in so long and this game is definitely a good game to start playing.
It seems so different, though, as I feel Animal Crossing truly belongs on the Nintendo DS rather than the Wii or the Gamecube.

I'll hook up with some of you Tempers later and we can visit each other's town and do activities and such.


----------



## Mic_128 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm just now installing the homebrew channel on my 3.2 Wiikey chipped PAL Wii. 

Just making sure, for following the instructions here (http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Updating_IOS_by_hand) when it says "Move IOS38-64-v###.wad from the root into the wad folder" what numbers should those #'s be?


----------



## Mic_128 (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone know?


----------



## phatdade69 (Mar 19, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually it is NOT possible because FC's don't recreate the format of an actual gamecart they emulate it and store it in .nds files which means when you run the little "Moving Van" program it's supposed to go into the predetermined file structure that is on the original card but not on your FC. 

Ergo, the transfer of files from DS to Wii is inherently impossible with the standard flashcard unless you know how to or own a card that can be reconfigged to run like the ACTUAL card with the SAME file structure, you're going to have to start all over again and won't be able to move. 

Sorry


----------

